#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Comandos para configurar roteador huawei quidway AR 29-01... ajuda

## Maurobranquinho

Boa tarde colegal.
alguem tem alguma experiência com este roteador. Presico configurá-lo para rotear um link que entra via LAN.
Alguem teria como ajudar?

----------


## m4d3

Segue link para o manual:
http://www.utopiatechnology.co.uk/Us...escription.pdf

http://187.7.106.14/wiki2011_3/lib/e...minario_2.pptx este segundo link tem outros links no arquivo.

Acredito que você resolve a questão se conectar via console (porta serial).

Abraço

----------

